
Pure 0.5.0 – Get Started with Grids - hobonumber1
https://github.com/yui/pure/releases
======
rubiquity
I've been using Pure for a few months now and really like it. Design and
organizing CSS aren't my forte and Pure is small, light and easy to extend. I
don't use their grid system because I prefer grid mixins[0] over grid classes,
but the rest of Pure is really a pleasure to use. It's nice to see the project
gaining adoption, back during Pure 0.2 I was worried it might be abandoned.

0 - [http://neat.bourbon.io/](http://neat.bourbon.io/)

------
hobonumber1
Pure core contributor here. Thanks for the kind words fellas. There are still
some rough edges in Pure, especially around extending Menus but that's next on
our list of things to tackle.

------
thebenedict
After 3 projects in a row on Bootstrap I started using Pure about a month ago,
and like the clean, un-opinionated approach. It's been especially useful for
learning more about SASS and responsive layout without having to override a
bunch of Bootstrap's defaults.

------
ZanderEarth32
I just used Pure for the first time on a small Flask site I'm building and
it's been great. Love it as an alternative to bootstrap.

Not wanting to spend a ton of time designing the site (yet), but also wanting
to keep it small, made Pure the perfect fit.

------
pera
I love Pure. If you are looking for a lightweight less-intrusive alternative
to Bootstrap you should try it, or even to replace part of it.

~~~
nkozyra
Can you expound re: "less intrusive?"

My impression of Pure the first time was that it was a bit verbose to do what
Bootstrap can do with a col-sm-3 for example. I do like the fraction-based
grid though and perhaps verbosity is the price I have to accept to have that.

~~~
hobonumber1
With the new Get Started page [1], you can change the class names for the grid
columns. Here's an example. [2]

[1] [http://purecss.io/start/](http://purecss.io/start/) [2]
[http://purecss.io/start/?cols=12&prefix=.col-&sm=35.5em&md=4...](http://purecss.io/start/?cols=12&prefix=.col-&sm=35.5em&md=48em&lg=64em&xl=80em)

~~~
nkozyra
Edit: I see you can introduce a full overwrite of the classname.

Beyond that I'd say that Bootstrap includes a lot of what some might call
"fluff," but take the CSS alone and I'm struggling to see the "less intrusive"
part.

~~~
thebenedict
Markup aside, the projects take different approaches: Bootstrap is polished,
opinionated defaults that can be overridden, and Pure is a minimal base to
extend.

------
jqm
I've used pure on a couple of sites and found it a pleasure to work with. I
could probably do a bunch of this stuff manually, but not being a "real" front
end guy it's often a surprise battle on different devices. It's nice not
having to deal with this. Thanks people who did pure.

------
jgalt212
Has the Firefox issue been fixed? I did not see any mention of it in the
release notes.

[https://github.com/yui/pure/issues/41/](https://github.com/yui/pure/issues/41/)

~~~
hobonumber1
Yep, that was fixed in Pure 0.4.2.

